# It's raining snakes



## cagey (Nov 12, 2012)

Snake in a roof: It's raining baby pythons | News.com.au


----------



## JrFear (Nov 12, 2012)

6m snake lol


----------



## thomasssss (Nov 12, 2012)

he measured the skin so thinks its 6 meter hmmm someone should tell him that skins are always longer than the actual snake 

at least he isnt bothered by it though thats a good thing 

- - - Updated - - -

he measured the skin so thinks its 6 meter hmmm someone should tell him that skins are always longer than the actual snake 

at least he isnt bothered by it though thats a good thing


----------



## Tobe404 (Nov 12, 2012)

Probably not even 6m.


----------



## Stuart (Nov 12, 2012)

I think that tape measure needs calibration...


----------



## disintegratus (Nov 12, 2012)

I don't care how long he thinks it is. He lets it live in his roof and have babies there without getting his shovel.


----------



## BIGBANG (Nov 12, 2012)

even tho the snake is not going to be 6m with the streth of the skin its still gunna be a bloody big snake


----------



## Reptilez123 (Nov 12, 2012)

im just wondering the amount of poop thats in the roof


----------



## Emilie (Nov 12, 2012)

Even if skin is a shed the snake surely holds some size to it. Tought about 25% less should be correct so still a good 4.5 meters then


----------



## Hamalicious (Nov 12, 2012)

The snake would still have to be 4.5 - 5m minimum. Thats a big snake. Good on him for not grabbing the shovel. Definitely jealous.


----------



## saintanger (Nov 12, 2012)

good on him, i bet he does not have a rat/ mice problem.


----------

